# No love for Michael Chandler?



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

​
Maybe it's just me but i rarely see anyone mention his name when it comes to top 155 lbs fighters. Outside of the UFC it's always Melendez or Alvarez (though now in the UFC) in the discussion but let's not forget he was the one to put Eddie out last year. Definitely can't wait to see him in the big leagues one day.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> ​
> Maybe it's just me but i rarely see anyone mention his name when it comes to top 155 lbs fighters. Outside of the UFC it's always Melendez or Alvarez (though now in the UFC) in the discussion but let's not forget he was the one to put Eddie out last year. Definitely can't wait to see him in the big leagues one day.


I personally think Chandler is a top 5 LW and IMO Rick Hawn is a top 10 LW. He is the one that is being overlooked IMO. He has great balance and TDD defense with his world class Judo and has great power in his hands. 
IMO right now Chandler could come in and beat most guys in the UFC and compete for the UFC title. I think Chandler vs Maynard would be an awesome fight, I think Chandler would have a great shot to win.
Chandler vs Hawn is a fight I'm looking forward to very much.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I think Alvarez is pretty overrated. Melendez too. Both their biggest wins are Aoki who isn't a top ten guy imho. 

Not sure about Chandler the guy seems to be very talented. But lets face it. The way Lombard was wrecking people and then that horrid performance against Tim it hurts bellator cred.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I think Alvarez is pretty overrated. Melendez too. Both their biggest wins are Aoki who isn't a top ten guy imho.
> 
> Not sure about Chandler the guy seems to be very talented. But lets face it. The way Lombard was wrecking people and then that horrid performance against Tim it hurts bellator cred.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I think the guys Chandler have fought are talented guys. Held, Woodard, Pitbull and Alavarez all pass the eye test and looked pretty good before and after fighting Chandler.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually think pretty highly of the guy and he is exciting at least his fights with Pitbull and Alvarez were barn burners.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I honestly believe if this guy fought Ben or Gil tomorrow he'd beat them.

Great wrestler, good hands, good ground game, solid chin, good cardio, guy is the total package all he lacks is experience and that will come with time. The only guy I think that would beat him right now is Pettis.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I honestly believe if this guy fought Ben or Gil tomorrow he'd beat them.
> 
> Great wrestler, good hands, good ground game, solid chin, good cardio, guy is the total package all he lacks is experience and that will come with time. The only guy I think that would beat him right now is Pettis.


I agree he would likely beat Gil but I don't think he could get in there with a guy like Bendo or Gray Maynard yet. Pettis? Really not sure what people see there that is so special. His decision with Jeremy Stephens? Chandler would run through Pettis just like Bendo will.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would be very surprised if Chandler broke the top 5 in the UFC. I think he is good, but just like Lombard and the others, is not beating UFC caliber opponents. Not that it makes him bad, but it does make him appear better than he actually is IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would be very surprised if Chandler broke the top 5 in the UFC. I think he is good, but just like Lombard and the others, is not beating UFC caliber opponents. Not that it makes him bad, but it does make him appear better than he actually is IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I still think Lombard won his 1st fight in the UFC and I'm confident when it's all said and done he will prove himself to be a top contender in the UFC. But I have made it known on here I think the top level talent in Bellator is much much better then most people do. I see multiple guys right now with Bellator that could challenge for the UFC title today.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh, the Boetsch-Lombard was a case of both fighters losing imo.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Meh, the Boetsch-Lombard was a case of both fighters losing imo.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


I really, really wish Hector could fight Bisping. I would love to see that fight go down. I think Hector puts him to sleep. I also think Hector puts Belcher to sleep and finishes Sonnen. The guy is legit.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I agree he would likely beat Gil but I don't think he could get in there with a guy like Bendo or Gray Maynard yet. Pettis? Really not sure what people see there that is so special. His decision with Jeremy Stephens? Chandler would run through Pettis just like Bendo will.


He's already beat the UFC Champ in decisive fashion, I don't think Ben is that much better since because I believe he lost to Edgar twice but I believe Pettis has sharpened up his wrestling and I think he'd win a rematch even more decisively. I also think he's gonna knock out Cerrone.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I a Chandler fan and I love watching his fights, but im not sure where to rank him. I was never very high on Alvarez to begin with, so a win over him didnt really merit a top eight ranking in my eyes. That, along with Bellator keeping their champs pretty inactive makes it hard to gauge how good a guy really is.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

Rauno said:


> ​
> Maybe it's just me but i rarely see anyone mention his name when it comes to top 155 lbs fighters. Outside of the UFC it's always Melendez or Alvarez (though now in the UFC) in the discussion but let's not forget he was the one to put Eddie out last year. Definitely can't wait to see him in the big leagues one day.


My top 10:

1) Benson Henderson
2) Anthony Pettis
3) Gray Maynard
4) Jim Miller
5) Joe Lauzon
6) Melvin Guillard
7) Clay Guida
8) Yves Edwards
9) Gilbert Melendez
10) Michael Chandler


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chandlers next contender could be a repeat which also won't help him. IMO the lw tourney is a weak field that you can expect the winner of pitbull and delorenzi to win. Personally I think they have the two favorites fighting in the opening round. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------

